#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-30
<Jaith> can anyone tell me the Amazon image ID of the *official* Ubuntu AMIs?
<Jaith> I've been trying to set up an Amazon EC2 compute instance with Ubuntu and cannot determine which of the 215 amazon images which are 64-bit ubuntu are trustworthy or appropriate or not
<Jaith> i'm using this command with the EC2 api tools: ec2-describe-images -a --filter image-type=machine --filter architecture=x86_64 | grep -i ubuntu
<zul> uec-images.ubuntu.com
<Jaith> zul: thank you...are those official?
<zul> yep
<Jaith> zul: also, I'm hoping to have Ubuntu 11 stable and not some beta or bleeding edge branch...is this the right page? http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/natty/current/
<zul> yep
<Jaith> zul:  you rule
<Jaith> zul: thanks so much
<koolhead11> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<kim0> koolhead11: how was your weekend
<koolhead11> seems like you were away during weekend? :)
<kim0> yeah mostly
<TeTeT> are we allowed to have weekends?
<koolhead11> TeTeT, i was all here though :D
<koolhead11> TeTeT, howdy :D
<TeTeT> koolhead11: hi
<kim0> TeTeT: oh why not :)
<koolhead11> TeTeT, you were working on weekends. :D
<TeTeT> nah, I enjoyed my days off
<kim0> cool!
<TeTeT> I hardly check email on weekends anymore, has to wait til Monday
<koolhead11> TeTeT, ^ o.0^
<koolhead11> i need to learn that as well :)
<TeTeT> when I was young I didn't care either, but now at 41 I need my rest periods
<koolhead11> hehe.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-31
<koolhead11> hi all
<kim0> Morning everyone
<LinSkyrate> i have set up all the cloud modules. node are installed on different machine, but where to go from here regarding private cloud outside Amazon?
<kim0> LinSkyrate: Hi .. You can check installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<kim0> and more details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/
<kim0> if UEC is already running for you .. try ElasticFox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/ElasticFox
<koolhead11> hey kim0
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<koolhead11> time has come!! :)
<kim0> koolhead11: woot ?
<kim0> smoser: Hi o/ Any idea why a lucid instance wouldn't be executing this cloud-config http://paste.ubuntu.com/615506/  i.e. the log files are not there
<smoser> the 'output' section came in natty
<kim0> smoser: ah .. so in lucid logs only go to console ?
<smoser> correct. unless you redirect the output yourself.
<smoser> which is trivial in just about any language.
<kim0> smoser: got it .. thanks :)
<kim0> smoser: sorry another quickie, any idea how to make an instance "wait" for an ebs volume to be attached /dev/sdf
<kim0> I had removed the nowait param from fstab .. but that doesn't stop it it seems
<kim0> ah nvm .. I think I need to add bootwait manually .. thanks
<smoser> kim0, if you do not specify 'nobootwait' it will bootwait
<Heartsbane> So my boss decided to updated the OS on a blade that running some VM's that were running UEC
<Heartsbane> and now I can't even communicate to the VM's, but I see them still running
<Heartsbane> anyone got any ideas on how to re-establish contact
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-01
<codec> hi
<codec> i have a problem with my UEC. since my rootfs filled up i cant connect my CC to the NC (same host) anymore. node is registered but describe-availability-zones still shows 0000
<codec> should there be any messages in nc.log after eucalyptus-nc startup?
<codec> all i get in cc.log is  refresh_resources(): bad return from ncDescribeResource(172.18.0.2)
<codec> woohoo
<codec> i got my NC connected again, but now free reports 0000
<codec> where max reports 0050 ...
 * niemeyer anticipates people coming here..
<kim0> = Ensemble weekly meeting =
 * koolhead17 is present kim0 sir !! :D
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> koolhead17: hey there
<kim0> codec: hi
<kim0> niemeyer: hi there as well :)
<niemeyer> ;-)
<kim0> So just some quick notes
<kim0> The Ensemble ppa is now live
<niemeyer> kim0: Tell us, what's up with the world of Ensemble
<niemeyer> Woohay PPAs
<kim0> All thanks to niemeyer for the great work
<kim0> trying to find the actual ppa
<niemeyer> You're welcome.. and thanks to Launchpad for enabling us to do this
<niemeyer> I have to say that Daily Builds in Launchpad are *awesome*
<niemeyer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ensemble/ppa
<niemeyer> sudo apt-get update
<niemeyer> sudo apt-get install ensemble
<niemeyer> Profit
<kim0> Awesome!
<koolhead17> cool
<kim0> niemeyer: I was thinking that I'd attack the "zero to Ensemble" scereencast right now
<kim0> what do you think ..
<kim0> from plain ubuntu .. to installing and launching wordpress from examples
<niemeyer> kim0: I think hazmat is working on a screencast right now
<kim0> oh cool!
<niemeyer> kim0: Well, at least in the time I'm not pestering him with bugs
<hazmat> indeed, pretty basic atm
<kim0> hazmat: would be great if you'd write your name on one you want to do .. coz I'll do the rest
<kim0> cool then
<kim0> so the other piece of news is
<kim0> the principia project is now principia-tools and principia is a distro now in launchpad
<kim0> I could actually use some more explanations to what that entails
<kim0> My understanding is each formula is a separate branch now
<kim0> and that we can file bugs onto formulas
<kim0> niemeyer: is that correct
<niemeyer> kim0: That's right
<niemeyer> kim0: This is part of the world domination plan
<kim0> hahah
<niemeyer> kim0: Which in technical terms means having a nice infrastructure for holding formulas in Launchpad
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> any other details to this distro thing
<niemeyer> kim0: We want to enable a very smooth experience for pushing and consuming formulas
<niemeyer> kim0: So each formula should be on its own branch
<niemeyer> kim0: and we're working on more infrastructure to make good use of that
<niemeyer> Sorry, I should be saying that to everyone rather than just kim0
<kim0> the ensemble cli + server integration
<niemeyer> Just too used to IRC conversations rather than presentations :)
<kim0> correct ?
<niemeyer> kim0: yeah
<niemeyer> Yeah
<niemeyer> :)
<kim0> Sounds great
<kim0> is there some path to someone contributing a formula currently
<kim0> i.e. before the server integration stuff
<kim0> For example I'm starting on a drupal formula and would love to merge it
<kim0> and I know koolhead17 wants to start on one as well
 * koolhead17 nods
<kim0> koolhead17: How is it going for you
<niemeyer> kim0: For now, just push a personal branch to Launchpad
<koolhead17> kim0: am reading.
<niemeyer> Anywhere in Launchpad
<niemeyer> One formula per branch
<kim0> Yeah that should be simple
<koolhead17> i want to start with the simplest of all :)
<niemeyer> If you do that, once the infrastructure starts working fully, it'll be trivial to integrate
<kim0> koolhead17: have something in mind yet ?
<kim0> niemeyer: thanks for clearing this
<kim0> niemeyer: Is the PPA built daily
<koolhead17> kim0: since wordpress/drupal is in process i can think of joomla
<niemeyer> kim0: It is
<kim0> awesome .. I may stop running from trunk then :)
<niemeyer> kim0: Well, you'll continue running from trunk, just more comfortably
<kim0> Yeah!
<kim0> Ok that's it for news items
<kim0> niemeyer: any recent development news you'd like to share
<niemeyer> Config settings are almost merged
<kim0> This should allow passing parameters to formulas
<kim0> and is going to be great :)
<kim0> sounds great
<niemeyer> kim0: Exactly
<niemeyer> Hopefully this week we'll have that in
<kim0> woohoo
<kim0> I see "dependency resolution" is in "Needs release" status
<kim0> does that mean it's close
<niemeyer> kim0: No, that's bogus..
<kim0> ah
<niemeyer> hazmat did a nice spike for us to start understanding the concept pre-UDS
<niemeyer> This is about the spikje
<niemeyer> spike
<niemeyer> The feature will come after the repository is working
<kim0> Is there any discussion about combining the actions from two different formulas
<kim0> For example .. if I'd like to run a wordpress cluster
<niemeyer> kim0: In which sense?
<hazmat> yeah.. that was an experiment against local repository directories not against the remote repo that will be the future of formula sharing in ensemble
<kim0> they'd have to share files over some shared storage
<kim0> like nfs or gluster ..etc
<kim0> that would probably be a different formula
<niemeyer> kim0: Just add a relation which describes how to configure such storage
<hazmat> niemeyer, its a deploy with scenario
<hazmat> the units of wordpress need local access to the shared storage
<niemeyer> hazmat: Not necessarily
<niemeyer> hazmat: It depends on what the intention is
<niemeyer> hazmat: The basic idea of setting up shared storage is doable with a plain relation
<kim0> that's running nfs on an external host
<kim0> just like we do memcache right
<kim0> cool
<niemeyer> Yeha
<hazmat> niemeyer, in this case and the case of logging we're left with configuring the local components in an unrelated formula (ie munin configuration for basic stats on the unit, requires a munin relation hook on a un related formula, such that it install and setups munin-node).
<hazmat> nfs is client/server
<niemeyer> hazmat: You're assuming too much in that case
<hazmat> perhaps
<niemeyer> hazmat: Mounting a filesystem is trivial with a relation
<koolhead17> kim0: hazmat i can check monit if needed
<kim0> koolhead17: check in which sense
<koolhead17> formula :)
<kim0> koolhead17: create a formulas for it ..
<kim0> yes that would be awesome
<kim0> Alright if no one else has any more questions .. that should be all
<kim0> thanks niemeyer hazmat koolhead17
<kim0> = Meeting end =
<niemeyer> kim0: Great meeting, thanks kim0
<kim0> most welcome
<hallyn_afk> should i be able to 'bzr co lp:principia' and get some formulas?  (/me confused)
<hallyn_afk> SpamapS: ^
<hallyn_afk> i assume i missed an email or whole thread discussing its moving, but, well, where did it go :)
<hallyn_afk> principia-tools/scripts/getall also appears broken, but leads to the bzr commands I actually need
<hallyn_afk> heh
<hallyn_afk> ensemble deploy --repository=~/bzr/principia-tools/formulas mysql
<hallyn_afk> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/serge/~/bzr/principia-tools/formulas
<hallyn_afk> cwd, foo!
<hallyn_afk> yay, that was kind of fun
<pvthodson> just have a simple question what are some common ubuntu cloud applications
<pvthodson> or in other words why would I use a cloud server of a standard server install
<pvthodson> anyone here
<obino> pvthodson: I'm not sure I undersood your question. UEC gives you a IaaS
<obino> this means that you can have instance over which you can install whatever you want
<obino> it gives you flexibility in handling your server and machine requirements
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-02
<SpamapS> hallyn: what broke on 'getall' for you? Other than not having 'mr' installed?
 * SpamapS thinks it may be a good idea to have a principia-tools package/PPA
<flaccid> hmm can anyone confirm if a new AKI for 10.04 has been published for these updates/cves ? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1141-1/
<erichammond> flaccid: I don't think 10.04 has the kernel in the AKI.  The kernel is in the AMI and can be upgraded in place (with a reboot).
<erichammond> wait, wrong year.  What I said was for 11.04.
<flaccid> yeah pvgrub right? but there are still AKIs being published afaik
<flaccid> okies
<erichammond> Early 10.04 were different.  Checking on the latest...
<flaccid> thanks!
<flaccid> we aint on pvgrub for 10.04 and actually using a karmic kernel atm due to the bugs
<erichammond> Yep, looks like the official 10.04 ebs boot from 20110201 is paravirtual so kernel should be in AMI.
<flaccid> ok so no updates to the ubuntu kernel AKIs for 10.04
<hallyn> SpamapS: it always gives me mr update: no repositories found to work on
<hallyn> but i just pulled the formulas from bzr manually, started a wordpress instance.  neat.
<hallyn> now i need to read up on jenkins
<SpamapS> hallyn: interesting.. I think I may have a newer version of mr. :-P
<hallyn> oneiric?
<SpamapS> I had to pull it in to work on ruby in debian
<SpamapS> so I backported it to natty
<smoser> i got lots of ocelots. http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/server/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<niemeyer> smoser: => #ubuntu-ensemble !
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-03
<koolhead11> hi all
<TeTeT> hi koolhead11
<koolhead11> hello TeTeT
<koolhead11> hi Kiall
<koolhead11> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man :)
<koolhead11> kim0, how are things :D
<kim0> all good :)
<kim0> writing Ensemble formula (for writing a writer's tutorial)
<koolhead11> awesome!!
<kim0> uncovered many bugs which Gustavo is resolving
<koolhead11> i saw this 25$ device running ubuntu
<kim0> yeah it's a lot of fun
<kim0> yeha seen that
<kim0> cool!
<koolhead11> on prakas`s blog
<koolhead11> http://cityblogger.com/archives/2011/05/14/usb-size-pc-for-25
<kim0> yeah that's awesome
<koolhead11> UK Ngo working on it. looks awesome :D
 * koolhead11 needs this device :)
<dahw> indeed
<koolhead11> kim0, ping
<muppis> Planning to set up two Storage Controllers to tave one for backup. Any hint to keep them in sync?
<muppis> s/tave/have/
<TeTeT> muppis: two walrus or two sc?
<muppis> TeTeT, sc
<muppis> Or no matter, which one is easier.
<TeTeT> muppis: I'd try to make the dir where the vgs reside on the vg redundant, probably with drbd
<TeTeT> muppis: it's one of the things I'd love to try if I had enough h/w for it
<muppis> Well, I'm making a plan to our customer about two HP DL380 (with 16 x 600 GB SAS disks) sc's coonected to each other with 10 Gbps fiber.
<muppis> TeTeT, thank you. That could be the thing I've been looking for. :)
<TeTeT> muppis: even when using drbd, you need to be aware that hot fail-over is probably not possible, as the SC's ip is hardcoded in UEC
<muppis> Maybe I invest some workaround for it.
<hallyn> SpamapS: in a formula 'provides/requires' in the metadata, is the interface for a 'requires' valid so long as it matches a 'provides' from another formula?
<hallyn> SpamapS: is the whole syntax documented somewhere?
<hallyn> oh i think i get it
 * hallyn finally found the relation.rst file
<kim0> hallyn: would https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/docs/ be easier to read :)
<hallyn> actually the textfiles are really nice
<hallyn> kim0: you'd *think* that url would be easier, but there are too many fonts and it kinda makes the eye tired
<kim0> hallyn: nothing better than a terminal trained eye ;)
<hallyn> :)
<hallyn> now i'm just trying to figure out which slave hook gets called after master-relation-joined (to pull a variable that the master just set)
<hallyn> i haven't found a definitive timeline
<kim0> hallyn: afaik, after a joined fires, a "changed" fires as well
<hallyn> kim0: right, but which goes first, master or slave?
<kim0> hallyn: which one fires first ?
<kim0> afaik, the order is non deterministic
<kim0> hallyn: you'd better jump in #ubuntu-ensemble
<hallyn> oh, ithought that had gotten consolidated into this one
<SpamapS> hallyn: joined always fires before changed the first time
<hallyn> SpamapS: i was asking about master vs slave for either joined or changed,
<hallyn> SpamapS: but #ubuntu-ensemble gave me waht i needed.  thanks!
<hallyn> SpamapS: this is great fun, btw
<SpamapS> oh I'm an hour behind. ;)
<SpamapS> hallyn: isn't it?
<SpamapS> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so
<nRy> hello!
<nRy> Can someone please tell me what happened to AMI: ubuntu-natty-daily-amd64-server-20110323  ???
<nRy> I am trying to find am Ubuntu GPU AMI on EC2
<nRy> and I was told during the Ubuntu Cloud Days that ubuntu-natty-daily-amd64-server-20110323 was the AMI I should test with
<nRy> but can't find it now
<kim0> nRy: as new versions are released .. old one are removed
<kim0> nRy: check out natty ami-1cad5275
<kim0> nRy: search for "cluster" on http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<nRy> thank you KimO
<nRy> or kim0
<kim0> o/
<nRy> could not find any images for: natty ami-1cad5275
<nRy> found these two AMI's when I searched for "cluster" http://screencast.com/t/jSp4A9CwW
<nRy> are either of these GPU instances?
<nRy> ok, I figured it out
<nRy> ami-1cad5275 is a GPU instance
<nRy> thanks for the help
